# My new SuperShop and a great Craigslist experience



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

As you might have read in my previous thread, I saw a SuperShop on craigslist Friday night and shot the guy an email. It looks identical to a ShopSmith and I couldn't find much on the brand however the features on it made it something I know I would use.

The machine was in nearly new condition, manufactured in 2001, it had 0 rust and only a few small paint chips on the back side. For $400 I figured I couldn't go wrong, I knew he would get a lot of offers on it so if I don't like it, I can just get rid of it and probably make a few bucks :laughing:

Anywho, the seller calls me Friday night to say I was the first person to email him with my phone number so I would be given the writ of refusal. I told him I would take it and we worked out a meeting time. 

I show up to his house (super nice) and he has everything laid out on a workbench in order, all accessories were neatly lined up and displayed. The machine was plugged in and ready to test, I turned it on, spun it up to 7200 RPM, turned it off and handed him the cash. It's an incredibly solid machine, I've used shopsmiths before and while they are great machines, this one just feels more solid. 

Me and my muscle (er. Friend) took it apart while we chatted with the previous owner, super cool guy. Bought the machine and only used it a few times, he even gave me an envelope with research and the receipt in it. We loaded it into the truck, got it home and set it up. Just looking at it next to my old lathe dwarfs it in comparison and makes it look like a kids toy. 

I'm super excited to get into this one. I read a review or 2 that the machine doesn't work terribly well as a lathe, however after chucking up a piece of Bocote, I don't see how it's possible to do any better. I'm most excited about the metal lathe and metal mill aspect of it. There is a website filled with sketchup plans for cool stuff you can make for woodworking. I think my first project is going to be a precision ACME threaded rod for my leg vise. 

Anywho, just thought I would post the full story of my new beast.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

As the owner of a couple Shopsmiths, I'll not hesitate to say that yours is a much beefier machine. With the metal lathe too, it looks to be a versatile piece of equipment and a great asset to your shop. I noticed that you also got the Shopsmith sander and jointer. They are excellent tools. 
Congratulations!!


----------

